# Can't import custom calibration file ( on Mac)



## trafficarte (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi all,
my first post here.
I've read a lot about how to use Rew5 on Mac, and what kind of hardware is required, but I have a really good Omni Microphone ( a pair of them, really...) Oktava MK012, and I want to use it.
I've read about "how create a custom calibration file" and found the diagram on the Oktava site ( I've lost my freq chart included with the mics, shame on me...).
But if I try to import this file in the Rew5 preferences nothing happens.
I've tried with different setting in TextEdit to be sure it saves in Ansi format, I used ";" instead of "-", put decimals after frequency values, but I'm still stuck here...

:dontknow:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Please attach the file or post its contents, also check the REW log files to see if any contain error messages. Their location is shown in the "About Room EQ Wizard" menu entry.


----------



## trafficarte (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't import custom calibration file ( on Mac)[SOLVED?]*

Hi John,
tanks for your quick reply, but seems that I've found a workaround.
I've downloaded a generic calibration files from this awesome forum, open it in TextEdit and discovered that I had to use the TAB to separate numbers, not the space Bar...

:whistling:

In any case, this is my calibration list, not yet verified in REW 5:
( as wrote in the previous post, it's derivated from a scheme found in the Oktava site, really bad rendered...)

20.0	0.0
30.0	2.0
40.0	1.5
50.0	0.0 
60.0	0.0
70.0	1.5
80.0	2.0
90.0	2.2
100.0	2.0
200.0	2.0
500.0	2.0
1000.0	1.8
2000.0	2.0
3000.0	1.8
4000.0	3.8
5000.0	4.0
6000.0	5.0
7000.0	6.0
8000.0	6.5
9000.0	6.0
10000.0	4.0
20000.0	0.0

Tanx again!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You can use space, tab or comma to separate the values on each line, the data you posted loaded fine when I tried it - REW puts up an error message if it has a problem with the data. Note that the cal file in the Mic/Meter preferences is only used for new measurements, to change the cal data for an existing measurement click the "Change Cal..." button at the bottom of the panel for the measurement.


----------

